# كتب لتعلم pic microcontroller من البداية حتي الاحتراف



## zhazem1988 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

* السلام عليكم
هذه أول مشاركة لي , أنا طالب في السنة الرابعة قسم اتصالات و مشروعي عن ميكروكنترولر وخاصة البيك (( pic وخلال الصيف جمعت مجموعة من الكتب بها كل ما يحتاجه من يريد أن يتعلم الميكروكنترولر و وتشرح وافي البيك وشرح بلغة السي و البيسك والاسيمبلي بالإضافة إلي مشاريع كثيرة .

ملحوظة :من يريد ان يبدأ في الميكروكنترولر فليبدأ بالكتابين :
 **Teach Yourself PIC Microcontrollers For Absolute Beginners .*​
*PIC BASIC Projects 30 Projects Using PIC BASIC and PIC BASIC PRO*​* ومن يريد تعلم السي يوجد كتابين بهم شرح وافي للسي الخاصة بالميكروكنترولر :
 **Exploring C for Microcontrollers A Hands on Approach*​
*Advanced PIC Microcontroller Projects in C*​* لقد قمت برفع المجموعة الاولي وسوف ارفع الباقي علي مجموعات قريبا ان شاء الله .
 
**الرابط :*​
*http://rapidshare.com/files/28136993...group.rar.html*​* 
 **نسألكم الدعاء*​* في انتظار ردود والاستفسارات و من يريد أي مساعدة في الميكروكنترولر .


وشكرا *


----------



## mahmoud gouda (20 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور بس ياريت ترفع الكتب الباقيه في اقرب وقت


----------



## الجعاري (24 سبتمبر 2009)

.........بارك الله فيك................


----------



## assul (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكور**... بارك الله فيك*


----------



## احمد حسن الصديق (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااا


----------



## shapola (16 أبريل 2010)

شكراااا يا اخى كتاب رائع


----------



## الموصل 2010 (28 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي على هذا المجهود واتمنى لك الموفقية


----------



## محمد محجازي (19 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور يا اخي


----------



## hawk5 (20 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 1-محمد (29 يوليو 2010)

thanks


----------



## igran (2 أغسطس 2010)

*وشكرا **وشكرا** وشكر**ا*


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير 

مجهود رائع 

بس انت مش شايف انك طولت علينا قوي من شهر 9 -2009 واحنا داخلين على 9-2010 دلوقتي ولسه ما رفعتش باقي الكتب

المهم يا رب تكون بخير وعافية ويكون المانع خير ونحب نطمن عليك حتى لو مافيش كتب


----------



## إبراهيم العراقي (16 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
لو أنك رفعت الكتب على موقع آخر
وليكن www.mediafire.com
أنا بحاجة إلى الكتب، وبانتظارك أو أي أحد من الأخوة ممن عندهم الملفات
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Ahmed Hamdy Eldeeb (16 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## blackhorse (13 أكتوبر 2010)

سبحان الله في طبع الناس يا اخي حرام عليك 
نقلت الموضوع بالكامل حتى انك طالب في الجامعة في السنة الرابعة
كيف النقل يكون بهيك بشاعة ومش بس هنا لا كمان بمنتديات كتيرة 
استغفر الله العظيم سبحان الله في طباع الناس اللى صارت غريبة وفيها شي غريب غير مبرر


----------



## فهد الثاني (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## ابوبكر على (30 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر
كيب جميلة


----------



## abu wardeh (30 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يااخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسر الشعار (29 ديسمبر 2010)

بعتقد ما بستحق الشكر


----------

